# Unpainted De Rosa



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

Any thoughts?
See https://topridecomp.en.alibaba.com/product/328091417-209696092/TP_R808S_Carbon_bike_frame.html


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, its very light in a medium size...920grams plus fork 340grams! Thats lighter than the top of range...

Also, geometry doesn't add up (to R848's)...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

vladvm said:


> Any thoughts?
> See https://topridecomp.en.alibaba.com/product/328091417-209696092/TP_R808S_Carbon_bike_frame.html


Are you STILL trying to convince yourself (and others) that a piece of crap copy from China is the same as a designed-by-(real bike company) frame?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Back in July:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/07/new-de-rosa-model-for-2011-r848-or-vega.html

When the original link was up to www.xpa-cycling.com you could see that this was a catalog offering that anyone could pick up....


----------

